# English Toffee Ice Cream



## bookslover

When I was a wee lad (1960s), English Toffee ice cream was my favorite flavor. But, I haven't seen it for sale in many years. It seems to have completely disappeared, or gone out of favor, or something.

What gives?


----------



## Marrow Man

My wife tells me that Blue Bunny makes a Heath ice cream bar.


----------



## Timothy William

I still see it regularly here (in Australia.) It's one of my favourite flavours as well, though I no longer eat ice cream frequently.


----------



## Jon Lake

Toffee....


----------



## Ex Nihilo

I was always confused about the relationship between coffee and toffee.


----------



## Scott1

bookslover said:


> When I was a wee lad (1960s), English Toffee ice cream was my favorite flavor. But, I haven't seen it for sale in many years. It seems to have completely disappeared, or gone out of favor, or something.
> 
> What gives?




Here it is.

If you can get this, you will be glad you are an American. It may be worth the trip out to Oklahoma or Kansas for the sole reason of a double thick malt in this flavor.

Braum's Ice Cream!


----------



## Jon Lake

Ex Nihilo said:


> I was always confused about the relationship between coffee and toffee.


Don't be! They are just friends.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Jon Lake said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always confused about the relationship between coffee and toffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be! They are just friends.
Click to expand...


Really? I think "It's Complicated". . .


----------



## Jon Lake

Ex Nihilo said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was always confused about the relationship between coffee and toffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be! They are just friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I think "It's Complicated". . .
Click to expand...

They would beg to differ! They just hang out sometimes!


----------

